# Best Competition & Presonal Protection 1911



## GetOhioCCW (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a 911 type gun (.45) that i can carry daily but I'm torn...

If you had a dream pistol... which make and model of gun would you purchase to cover the following

+ Beauty
+ Competition
+ Accuracy
+ Self Defense

Basically I want a gun I can carry for life....but I want to compete here and there too...

Sorry to ask but I'm torn been looking at so many types from Kimber, STI, Para etc...

Also, if you reply can you tell me why as well...instead of just listing a gun...

Thanks Guys! Oh by the way...I can spell Personal  Typo


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so you want a race gun that doubles as ccw gun?

much like the minivan that competes in nascar


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Pre series 80, Colt Government Model (5 inch barrel).....

That gun has satisfied your four criteria for over 100 years. Puts it in a class all by itself. 

Just my opinion, of course. :smt1099

If you're in Ohio, and you're willing to drive west a bit, I'll treat you to a 1911 day at my range. I'll supply guns and ammo, you buy lunch.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> so you want a race gun that doubles as ccw gun?
> 
> much like the minivan that competes in nascar


Not really, unless he's looking to shoot Open class in USPSA.

This is a very subjective thing as to what makes "best"

This is what I came up with for "best" for me and what I wanted in an all purpose 1911:

* http://www.handgunforum.net/general...esent-my-nighthawk-custom-talon-bob-rail.html*

To be continued...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I carried a stainless steel Gold Cup for many years. With the right pancake holster it hugs the body and conceals well. (Get a good belt though.)

As for accuracy, on more than one occasion I put 8 rounds through a single hole that I could cover with a quarter at a distance of 50 feet with a two hand hold. I'm certain that the gun could do better (I could probably do better off a rest too).

On the down side I had to use a wrench to remove the barrel bushing for field stripping--a nuisance necessitated by the tight barrel to bushing fit.

It not only is possible, it makes excellent sense to me. You will have to accept the idea that you will be carrying a heavy weapon and that you will have to wear sports jackets or loose overgarments all the time. Shirt tails and tee-shirts do not adequtely hide the shape of the weapon underneath when they get to 1911 size. Perhaps they do better with an inside the pants holster--I never wore my Gold Cup that way.

It makes sense to me because you are practicing for competition with the same weapon you are carrying for defense. Your skill level will be much higher that way. And no highly concealable weapon will shoot as accurately as a full-sized 1911.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes on the 1911 for life
so what price are you looking at?
top of the line are Les Baer, and Wilson Combat
these are $2,000 and up for less than one inch accuracy at 25 yds


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The "Range Officer" is about $900.00. (Springfield)
The Gold Cup is about $1,000.00.
The Dan Wesson ranges from about $1,400.00 to $2,000.00.
Kimber is about $1,400.00 (not my first choice).

The prices are "on-line" pricing except for the Dan Wesson which are the factory list prices.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GetOhioCCW said:


> I'm looking for a 911 type gun (.45) that i can carry daily but I'm torn...
> 
> If you had a dream pistol... which make and model of gun would you purchase to cover the following
> 
> ...


Well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
In terms of competition, what kind of competition? Bullsye? IDPA? USPSA? 3 gun? 
Accuracy, how much are you willing to spend on accuracy? What is acceptable accuracy that YOU expect from your gun. 
Self-Defense, a rock in a sock can provide self defense and there are many things that fall under self defense, there's carry. You'll want something that carries well, will be resilient to sweat and moisture etc.

For competition you're going to want a 5" steel framed gun, for carry you'll want a 3" aluminum frame gun unless you make the decision and are determined to carry the full size model, it is not impossible but at times it can be a chore.

Then there's cost. I laid out a lot of coin for my all purpose gun but I had a very specific list of what I wanted done and for that I had to pay for it. If I wanted a less costly, near equivalent of my Nighthawk, I'd take a look at the* Kimber Super Carry or Super Carry HD line.
*
Yes folks, you read that right...I recommended a Kimber. However I would test it brutally and treat the barrel immediately with Eexzox, Renaissance wax, Flitz etc. or flat out have it refinished before hand in Melonite

The Super Carry has almost every item I wanted on my gun expect the rail and the special finish.

A full size gun is going to give you a longer sight radius and more weight up front, this makes for a more accurate gun and will also help reduce felt recoil. I prefer a steel frame, it's more durable than than aluminum....but these days the aluminum is some pretty strong stuff as well and it would take some doing to wear either one out. The hardest part of the gun to conceal is the butt, that's why a lot of people like the 3" guns with their compact frames. Ed Brown came up with the Bobtail option to cut that corner and reduce printing, the Super Carry uses a similar method with their round butt which is now being copied by S&W and even Sig (at least the Super Carry was the first I saw of the round butt variety before the "E" Series etc.) The Kimpro finish isn't that bad a product and the gun should be well protected by it.

It'd got decent sights, a good trigger, and Kimber should take care of any problems and accuracy has never been an issue with Kimbers.

For under $2K, the Super Carry Custom HD would probably be my current pick from a Mid-Tier "upgraded" 1911. A Springfield TRP would be my 2nd Choice.

If you've got a day or two, take a look at these two guides, the first is mine, the second belongs to another member here, BAC1023

Guns, Guns, and More Gosh Darn Guns: 1911 Buyer's Reference Guide - Revised 2009-12-26
Buyer's guide for all you 1911 addicts...

Then come back with any questions you may have.

Good luck on the search.


----------

